
Validating Your Ideas on Strangers in a Bar - jermaustin1
http://jeremyaboyd.com/validating-your-ideas-on-strangers/
======
woliveirajr
I'm not sure if strangers are really interested in giving opinions to your
product, since you're kind of interrupting their leisure time.

But, for those who agree and pay attention to your product... probably they'll
give you honest opinions. Anyone who cares enough to be interrupted and pay
attention to your presentation/talk, probably will tell you the truth on how
they feel about it.

